# If I Only Had A Brain - Pull-out needed



## arudson (Jun 4, 2010)

I have become really interested in many of John Hutchison's projects. His passing last year is great loss to the woodworking community.

His project 'If I Only Had a Brain' was featured in Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Fall 2015 (Issue 60). The article content is available for download at no cost, however, there was a pattern plan pullout that is not posted. I would really like to get a copy of plan from the pullout. I can order a back-issue from the publisher but the cost would be over $45 for delivery to me in Canada. If anyone has this past issue and would be willing to sell to me or is able to scan and email me the pullout plan (it's probably bigger than a standard page so maybe needs a few overlapping scans) I would be very appreciative.

Thanks.

Alan Rudson
Nanaimo, BC

ps. If this type of posting is inappropriate please let me know and I will remove immediately.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

seems appropriate to me, but I can't help you…


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Ok, did I get this right? 2015 Issue #59,60 and 2016 #63, with patterns on eBay. In Canada, $25.00.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174738452567?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item28af393057:g:zZMAAOSw8EpgfXS8&amdata=enc%3AAQAFAAACkBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%252Fn%252BzU5L90Z278x5ickkSG%252BOFgrj2Yvbvmrj2TAdM1BjJtFsK6ZemSsVXuepT3QdE0NbSOiJdN8KsJM6ZEc%252F2rGD9VErRE1uGdeqpvxQk3t8NwlzLJlFHKWnqIO8pZBCZ07X2Tj2BwurVxX3gH6F0%252B0taUrjeWjBwNLNSpiI%252FnEslq7n%252BQSFLKY5ud%252Fh0eetLbpp1Gzv%252FhzlsmxqcIr3YkiFg5SYheSURlKw%252Fg6zM3OV7MPyC8nAHJ3YI4Iko8en%252BwPv3fYLnEFdKce3BYT6GFZ%252FdNqgss0GwsEQOujqlfGG0AKdg6erFiAqv2mFM%252BZhR3S2Esq7ZgasIDMqt%252BYuhh30g%252Bz4U7S2it42aQ54k98ISdnyH3uKxoy7hR%252BMPAxeq8LapTFymvv%252BZeTjzTPOIKMU3EaBEyNKgL1cbP5BJPbl218Le23uHgRvzO6DKQDVAtK90SBeHQo37rlqCrBcvwg2qR%252B79Kokp%252FNfZYS0n6Ry3ic0rizPpNgvktb3RPltSAfj86xTym8m04HujlpdowXNbxKq8dlqVmgHEuwXgxb0jugfg8WC5O5R5WjeuKp3AfeQK%252FcNcRht5K8aJBV2rUrPlSE4CJ9lpIR2%252Fng455s%252FXgCrA%252Fq0%252F10Ab5XhM6hQEDaBtGw%252BU%252F4xGMKuQM%252F5VWdCYTN%252FLC9qcw%252FT4t%252Bpzq8P79EJZEX78Q%252FircT2S3UG7EC5hjd1zZttbbrb4GfvcNByvPWWUZSLG4YFrGlUlIJCwP5PbndH12aGPzeczJZjBl2IKN0k%252FwC%252BSvZJo6t3PlWqo2VHPnDVOCzMTpqGGsjzxxwK6Do99KQlJWgR%252FXjOZp7Ns8zHoEifxEfEAA1s%7Ccksum%3A174738452567dde14c6f12cc4da0b6e8a9211b14e135%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2334524


----------



## arudson (Jun 4, 2010)

I saw that eBay posting too John. They want an additional $25 for shipping even thought it's within Canada - should only be $3-4. Like I said, the project pages are available for free download, all I am looking for is the full size pattern pullout. If it turns out that my only way forward is in the $50 range, it will need to be a pass. Thanks.


----------

